# متابعة فعاليات جمعة الرحيل 8/2/2013



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرات حزب الدستور 
القاهرة والجيزة​مسجد النور - العباسية : بعد صلاة الجمعة متجهة إلى قصر الإتحادية

لاسكندرية​مسيرة تجوب الاسكندرية بعد صلاة الجمعه مباشرة من القائد ابراهيم

الأسماعيلية​1- من أمام الموقف الجديد الى شارع شبين فدوران رضا فى اتجاه ميدان الممر.
2- من ميدان عثمان أحمد عثمان بالشيخ زايد الى الشارع التجارى فشارع شبين بجوار الاستاد فى اتجاه ميدان الممر.
3- من منطقة الحكر الى شارع الثلاثينى فشارع السكه الحديد فى اتجاه الممر.
4- من أمام جامع محمد أمين بالشهداء الى شارع عبدالحكيم عامر فشارع النقطه ثم البحرى فشارع رضا فى اتجاه ميدان الممر.
التجمع الساعة الواحدة ظهرا بعد صلاة الجمعه والحشد فى ميدان الممر«الشهداء».

السويس​ميدان الأربعين بعد الصلاة

الشرقية ​الجامع الكبير بالقنطرة في الزقازيق بعد الصلاة وستجوب المسيرة شوارع الزقازيق

البحيرة​من جامع التوبة في دمنهور

الفيوم ​مسيرة الساعة ٦من امام نقابة المحاميين

المنوفية ​الجامع العباسي بعد الصلاة ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

*حركة شباب 6 ابريل وبرلمان شباب نجع حمادى يعلنان مشاركتهما غدا فى جمعة "الرحيل"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

*دعت مجموعات بلاك بلوك إلى الزحف لقصر الاتحادية، غدا الجمعة، اعتراضًا على قتل وسحل وتعذيب المصرين والمتظاهرين السلميين، ولإنهاء حكم الإخوان المسلمين، حسب قولهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

علق المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير لافتة كبيرة بعنوان: جماعة الإخوان والاغتيالات السياسية، تحتوي عدد من الأسماء التي يتهم المتظاهرون جماعة الإخوان بقتلهم. 
تضمنت اللافتة *أحمد ماهر باشا، *الذي قتل عام 1949، *وأحمد الخزندارة، *الذي قتل عام 1948، *والنقراشي باشا، *بالإضافة إلى *حسن البنا *الذي تم قتله في العام نفسه، والذي كتب تحت اسمه "لست إخوانا وليسوا مسلمين". كما تضمنت اللافتة *الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات، *الذي تم قتله عام 1979، وفرج فودة، الذي تم قتله عام 1992. كما تضمنت اللافتة أسماء كل من *جابر جيكا، *الذي سقط خلال أحداث محمد محمود الأخيرة، *ومحمد كرستي، *الذي تم قتله هذا العام، وانتهاءً بالمعارض التونسي *شكري بلعيد*. وتساءل واضعو اللافتة عما ستسفر عنه الأيام المقبلة من اغتيالات سياسية


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

*مشاجرة بالخرطوش بين الباعة الجائلين تثير الرعب فى التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2013)

*الإخوان تتوقع أعمال عنف في مليونية الغد.. وترفع حالة التأهب داخل مقراتها 
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (7 فبراير 2013)

ولا حايحصل حاجه 
دي ناس معندهاش دم جتتها منحسه


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

يعلن  تحالف  شباب الثورة تضامنه مع الحركات القبطية و اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو فى  مسيراتهم  التى قد سبق و اعلنوا عنها فى وقتٍ سابق من هذا الاسبوع و التى  ستخرج من  دوران شبرا الجمعه و الاحد المقبلين فى تمام الواحده ظهراً متجهه  الى مكتب  النائب العام .​ يؤكد   التحالف على دعمه لكافة مطالبهم بشأن تقديم الجناة الحقيقيين المسؤلين عن   اراقة دماء المصريين اسفل عجلات الآله الحربيه فيما عرف بمذبحة ماسبيرو ،   فنحن مازلنا نشهد غياباً للعدالة و شبهات تسييس لاحكام القضاء فى الاونه   الاخيرة منما يشكل خطورة شديده على كيان الدولة و المنظومة السياسيه و   الاجتماعيه ​ ان   تحالف شباب الثورة يطالب بتحقيق العدالة التى غابت عنا منذ قيام ثورة 25   يناير المجيده بمحاسبة كل مسؤلٍ عن دماء المصريين فى كل احداث و موجات   الثورة و يحذر ان استمرار غياب العدالة انما يؤدى الى ما لا يُحمد عقباه ​ حفظ الله مصر و شعبها و ثورتها المستمره ​ الله .. الوطن .. حقوق الشهداء ​


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

ضبط شحنه زي عسكري “جيش وشرطة” بحوزة قيادي إخواني بالغربية

 اسماء وصور اصحاب شحنة الملابس العسكرية التي تم ضبطها في محافظة الغربية :
 =========
 ... الاول مهندس احمد العجيزي - أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بمحافظة الغربية
 التاني / مصطفي الغنيمي - عضو مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان
 المسلمين في مصر ومسئول قطاع وسط الدلتا والأمين العام لنقابة أطباء الغربية


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

تنبأت جريدة الحرية والعدالة في عددها  غدا، بسقوط ضحايا  ومصابين  واعتداءات على الممتلكات في مليونية "الرحيل"،  التي دعت إليها  جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطني وقوى ثورية، بميدان التحرير؛ لمطالبة  الرئيس مرسي  بالتنحي  عن منصبه أو تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطني ومحاكمة وزير  الداخلية الحالي  وإسقاط  الدستور. 
 وتحت مانشيت "دعوات جبهة الإنقاذ مصيبة كل جمعة"، قالت   الجريدة في  صفحتها الأولى: "سقوط ضحايا ومصابين ووقوع اعتداءات على   الممتلكات في  فعاليات الجبهة". 
 في المقابل، قال مصطفى الجندي، مسؤول العمل الميداني بجبهة   الإنقاذ  الوطني لـ"الوطن": "إن حزب الحرية والعدالة وجريدته لا يتنبؤون   بما سيحدث،  ولكنهم يرصدون معلوماتهم هم يعرفوها، والإخوان هم الذين في   أيديهم رصاص  ويملكون وزارة الداخلية، ويحشدون البلطجية، وقيادات جبهة   الإنقاذ وشبابها  لن يكونوا أصحاب عنف". 
 وأضاف الجندي: أن "ما يفعله الإخوان أشبه بما كان يفعله   النظام  السابق بقيادة الرئيس حسنى مبارك، فهم يمارسون تحرش جماعي ضد   المظاهرات في  ميدان التحرير"، مشيرا إلى أن هدف الإخوان هو ضرب جبهة   الإنقاذ سياسيا  وشعبيا"  ​


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*شهد ميدان التحرير، فى الساعات الأولى، من صباح اليوم الجمعة، حالة من الهدوء التام قبل ساعات من توافد مسيرات القوى الثورية والحركات السياسية للمشاركة فى جمعة "رد الكرامة"، فيما قام عدد من المعتصمين المتواجدين بالحديقة الوسطى للميدان بتعليق العديد من اللافتات المناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والمطالبة بإسقاط النظام.
وقام المعتصمون بتعليق لافتة كبيرة وسط الميدان مكتوب عليها "جماعة الإخوان والاغتيالات السياسية وعليها صور لأحمد ماهر باشا 1945 وأحمد الخزندار 1948 ومقولة حسن البنا 1948 (ليسوا إخوانا وليسوا مسلمين) والرئيس أنور السادات 1981 وفرج فودة 1992 وجيكا 2012 وكريستى 2013 والحسينى 2013 وشكرى بلعيد 2013...من القادم؟"، ولافتات أخرى مكتوب عليها "ارحل أنت وأهلك وعشيرتك وجماعتك..كاذبون منافقون، عملاء للأمريكان، مجلس شورى غير شرعى، الاقتصاد ينهار، دم بدم، ورصاص برصاص ارحل يا كاذب، المجلس القومى لتعذيب أسر الشهداء".
وعلى جانب آخر قام أعضاء حركة "مصرى وبس" المعتصمون بميدان التحرير، بتجهيز المنصة الرئيسية المتواجدة على الرصيف الموازى لشارع محمد محمود استعدادا لجمعة رد الكرامة، حيث قاموا بتعليق الأعلام السوداء على المنصة ولافتة كبيرة مكتوب عليها "يا شعب تونس ويا شعب مصر.. قتلة بلعيد وجيكا وكريستى هم الجماعة ونعدكم بالقصاص لهم".
فيما قام البعض الآخر بطرد الباعة الجائلين خارج الميدان تجنبا لوقوع أى اشتباكات مع المعتصمين أو المشاركين فى جمعة رد الكرامة، فى حين شددت اللجان الشعبية من تواجدها على جميع مداخل ومخارج الميدان لتأمينه، حيث دفعت بالعديد من أعضائها خلف الحواجز الحديدية.
واستعان فندق سميراميس المتواجد بمنطقة كورنيش النيل بأفراد من البودى جاردات لتأمين الفندق من أية محاولة لاقتحامه وسرقته خلال تظاهرات جمعة الكرامة، جاء ذلك فى الوقت الذى تراجعت فيه قوات الأمن لمحيط السفارة الأمريكية تجنبا لوقوع اشتباكات مع المتظاهرين المشاركين بجمعة رد الكرامة.
يذكر أن فندق سميراميس تعرض لمحاولات سرقة متعددة خلال الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بمنطقة كورنيش النيل خلال جمعة الخلاص.
وفى سياق آخر شهد محيط قصر الاتحادية بمنطقة مصر الجديدة حالة من الهدوء التام، وسط اختفاء تام لجميع المتظاهرين قبل ساعات من الزحف الذى دعا له أعضاء مجموعة البلاك بلوك، وذلك لإنهاء حكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
واختفت قوات الأمن من على جميع أبواب القصر، حيث تمركزت خلف الأبواب، فى حين احتشد العشرات من قوات الأمن المركزى بمحيط القصر ناحية صلاح سالم، حيث تواجدت 3 سيارات مصفحة والعديد من سيارات الأمن المركزى.
*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*توجه صباح اليوم، أعضاء جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى وبعض القوى السياسية بالقليوبية، إلى ميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى جمعة الكرامة والرحيل التى دعت إليها بعض القوى الثورية، بعد أن أعلن عدد من الأحزاب والقوى السياسية المشكلة لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بالقليوبية مشاركتها فى مظاهرات اليوم، والتى دعت إليها بعض القوى الثورية للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام، احتجاجا على استخدام قوات الأمن المركزى العنف المفرط ضد المتظاهرين السلميين خاصة واقعة السحل والتعرية التى تعرض لها أحد المواطنين الجمعة الماضية أمام القصر الرئاسى بالاتحادية.
ومن جانبها طالبت حركة شباب 6 إبريل القليوبية بإقالة حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى وتعديل المواد الخلافية بالدستور وإقالة النائب العام والقصاص العادل من قتلة الشهداء، كما انطلقت أعضاء حركة 6 إبريل بشبرا الخيمة للمشاركة فى المظاهرات التى دعا إليها عدد من القوى والحركات الثورية. 
ومن جانبه أكد كامل السيد، أمين حزب التجمع، أن معظم أحزاب الجبهة ستشارك فى ميدان التحرير، نظرا لقربها من القاهرة، للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام الذى فقد شرعيته وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى تتولى إدارة البلاد فى الفترة المقبلة وإقالة وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم والمطالبة باستكمال أهداف ومطالب الثورة وفى مقدمتها القصاص للشهداء، وإسقاط الدستور الباطل الذى أجرى الاستفتاء عليه دون توافق وطنى.
وأضاف أننا نرفض الحوار الذى دعت إليه مؤسسة الرئاسة احتجاجا على الممارسات القمعية من قبل قوات الأمن ضد المتظاهرين المعارضين لنظام الرئيس "على حد قوله".
كما طالب الدكتور محمد سليم، رئيس لجنة الوفد بالمحافظة ومنسق جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بالقليوبية بالإفراج الفورى عن المتهم عرفة معوض والمتهم بمحاولة اقتحام قصر الاتحادية باستخدام ونش صغير، وأكد فى بيان صدر عن حزب الوفد أن ما فعله معوض جاء كتعبير عن رفضه للقرارات الأخيرة للرئيس وتعبيرا عن احتجاجه وعلى ممارسات الرئاسة والإخوان وأنه أراد أن يوصل رسالة لرئيس الجمهورية بأنه من السهل دخول القصر، ولا أحد يحميه من غضب الشعب المصرى، الذى من المفترض أن يكون رئيسًا فى خدمتهم، وليس لقتلهم.
وطالب سليم فى البيان بإحالة المتهم للطب الشرعى لبيان تعرضه لأى محاولات تعذيب مؤكدا أن المتهم برىء حتى تثبت إدانته.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*شهد محيط قصر الاتحادية فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، تكثيفا أمنيا من قبل قوات الأمن وذلك قبل ساعات من الزحف الذى دعا له أعضاء مجموعة البلاك بلوك لإنهاء حكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*فندق"سميراميس" يستعين بـ"البودى جاردات" لتأمينه خلال جمعة الكرامة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*السلفيون يطالبون الشرطة بإطلاق الرصاص الحي على المتظاهرين!!!!
 2013-02-08 10:44:57






  بعنوان تذكير وتحذير بين يدي أحداث الشغب والعنف لإثارة  الفوضى بحجة  حرية التظاهر والاحتجاج كتب الشيخ محمود سعيد احد مشايخ الدعوة  السلفية  مقال له على صوت السلف اشار فيه الى ان هناك عملية تغرير بقطاع  كبير من  الشباب من جهات داخلية وخارجية لتنفيذ "الفوضى الخلاقة" تحت شعار  حرية  التظاهر والاحتجاج   واشار سعيد الى تصريح وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية   كونداليزا رايس لصحيفة الواشنطن بوست الأمريكية شهر نيسان 2005: أن الحل   لإيجاد شرق أوسط جديد هو إشاعة الفوضى الخلاقة).   واكد سعيد ان الإسلام   يضمن حرية الرأي والتعبير بالذي ينفع ويصلح مستندا الى "نزول النبي -صلى   الله عليه وسلم- على رأي الشباب بالخروج للمشركين يوم أحد"، والأمثلة   كثيرة.   كما جعل الإسلام حرية للتعبير في منع الظلم والمطالبة بالعدل وكان   عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- يمنع الولاة من أن يضربوا أحدًا إلا أن  يكون  بحكم قاضٍ عدل، كما أمر بضرب الولاة الذين يخالفون ذلك بمقدار ما  ضربوا  رعاياهم   واوضح سعيد ان الحرية لا تعني الإطلاق مِن كل قيد؛ وإلا  كانت  الفوضى ولذلك وضع الإسلام لها ضوابط ألا تؤدي الحرية إلى تهديد سلامة   المجتمع وألا تؤدي إلى الإضرار بالآخرين وألا تفوت حقوقًا أعظم منها.     واضاف سعيد ان هناك حرمة الاعتداء على الأنفس بغير حق فالجيش والشرطة   والشعب كما ان الاسلام لا يبيح قتل النفس فكيف بقتل الغير وان الاعتداء على   الأنفس من أعظم المحرمات وتكون عاقبتة من سن القتل فكيف بالمحرض عليه     واكد سعيد ان هناك شبهات فى طلب الشهادة من خلال المصادمه مع الجيش او   الشرطة وان ليس كل من قتل يكون شهيد   وطالب سعيد ان يكون للمجتمع المصرى   موقف من دعاة التخريب والتدمير بحجة الحرية على ان يكون هناك انكار لما   يفعلوه والأخذ على أيدي المخرِّبين وإلا غرقت السفينة كلها بمن فيها (وإلا   ماذا فعلت أمريكا مع المتظاهرين في "وول ستريت"؟!) وهى التظاهره التى   تعاملت فيها الشرطة مع المتظاهرين باطلاق الرصاص الحى   كما طالب سعيد   بالتصدي للإعلام الكاذب المحرِّض حفاظًا على بقاء الخير والأمن في المجتمع 




*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*القوات المسلحة تواصل تأمين مجرى قناة السويس قبل مظاهرات اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين فى التحرير.. ومسيرة تطالب بإسقاط النظام*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*



الحكومة تعطى الاخوان التحكم فى التموين بأسعار مخفضة للمواطنين كسبا للشعبية الزائفة ...*

​


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*علم "اليوم السابع" أن اللواء محمد إبراهيم اتصل هاتفيا بحمدين صباحى، مؤسس التيار الشعبى، أمس الخميس، للحديث حول رفضه للحراسة الأمنية.
وأشارت مصادر مقربة لـ"صباحى" إلى أن حمدين أكد لوزير الداخلية رفضه للحراسة الشخصية، والتحرك معه، ولكنه وافق على أن تكون هناك حراسة بالمنزل تحمى عائلته، وبرر صباحى ذلك للواء محمد إبراهيم قائلا "لا أقبل أن يحرسنى من قتلوا الشهيد محمد الجندى ولا أحتاج لتأمينكم".
وأضافت المصادر أنه فور استجابة صباحى للحراسة على منزله، وصلت لجنة نحو منتصف الليل، ولازمت منزله بالمهندسين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*خرج العشرات من المصلين فى مسيرة من أمام مسجد الفتح فى اتجاه ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى جمعة "الكرامة، مرددين هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، "تحيا مصر"*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*احتشد أعداد من المتظاهرين أمام مسجد النور، لبدء المسيرة المتجهة إلى قصر الاتحادية، ضمن فعاليات مليونية "الكرامة"، للمطالبة باستكمال الثورة وإسقاط الدستور، وتغيير الحكومة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*خطيب التحرير: "الإخوان" تحكم بمبدأ "طز فى مصر وتحيا الجماعة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يحتشدون أمام "رابعة العدوية" ضمن فعاليات جمعة الكرامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*قامت قوات الحرس الجمهورى، اليوم الجمعة، بسحب مجنديها من أمام البوابتين 3 و4 بقصر الاتحادية إلى داخل القصر، وذلك فيما يبدو لمنع الاحتكاك مع المتظاهرين*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*احتشد عدد من المتظاهرين أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية، للمشاركة فى فعاليات مليونية "الكرامة" لاستكمال مطالب الثورة وإقالة الحكومة ووقف العمل بالدستور الحالى.
وكانت أبرز هتافاتهم "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*انطلق المئات من المتظاهرين من أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين، عقب صلاة الجمعة، باتجاه ميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فيما عرف بـ"جمعة الرحيل"، التي دعت إليها جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني وعديد من قوى المعارضة. *
*وردد المتظاهرون هتافات مناهضة للرئيس مرسي وحكم الإخوان المسلمين، بينها "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، "ارحل سيبها مدنية.. ما انتاش قد المسؤولية"، "مرسي مبارك.. باطل"، "قالوا حرية وقالوا عدالة.. شوفنا خسة وشوفنا ندالة"، "مش عايزين يحكمنا عساكر ولا إخوان بالدين بتتاجر"، "القضية هي هي.. الرئيس من غير الشرعية".*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*تتعالى هتافات المتظاهرين بهتاف "يسقط.. يسقط حكم المرشد"، "ضحكوا علينا باسم الدين.. الإخوان دول مجرمين"، أثناء الاستعدادات لمسيرة من العباسية باتجاه قصر الاتحادية ضمن فعاليات "جمعة الكرامة" للمطالبة باستكمال أهداف الثورة.*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*كثفت السلطات الأمنية بمطار القاهرة الدولي الإجراءات الأمنية بصالات السفر والوصول ومواقف انتظار السيارات بمباني المطار، وتكثيف الحراسات حول المباني والمنشآت الحيوية، وذلك في إطار الإجراءات الأمنية في كافة الموانئ والمطارات التي تتبع مع أي أحداث في البلاد، وتم نشر رجال الشرطة السريين بصالات الاستقبال والسفر ومواقف الانتظار.*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*خرجت مسيرات لأولتراس النادي المصري، من أمام استاد بورسعيد، وأخرى للقوى السياسية من أمام مسجد مريم؛ للتأكيد على هدف واحد هو كرامة بورسعيد، وعودة حق كل بورسعيدي قتل أو أصيب أو عذب أو أهينت كرامته، مؤكدين أن قضية أولتراس المصري، لم تعد الدفاع عن المتهمين في قضية الاستاد، بل القصاص لعشرات الشهداء ومئات المصابين في أحداث 26 يناير الماضي. *
*أكد علي سبايسي كبير مشجعي النادي المصري، عن احتمال التصعيد والاعتصام، ورفض تحديد مكانه، حتى يأتي اللواء أحمد عبد الله محافظ بورسعيد برد على توصيات الأولتراس له، ليرفعها إلى الرئيس مرسي، وتتضمن ندب قاضٍ للتحقيق في أحداث 26 يناير، واحتساب الضحايا شهداء أسوة بشهداء 25 يناير وأولتراس الأهلي، ورفض تسيس القضية.*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*أصدرت حركة شباب 6 أبريل المستقلة، بيانا تحذر فيه من المساس بأي عضو من أعضاء الحركة خلال التهديدات الأمنية التي طالت قيادات الحركة في عدد من المحافظات، خاصة الأيام القليلة السابقة نتيجة لنشاطها السلمي داخل الشارع. *

*حيث صرح محمد موسى منسق عام الحركة بأن الحركة لن ترضخ لأي ضغوط، وأن ردودهم ستكون قاسية. *

*من جانبه أكد محمد كمال، المسئول الإعلامي للحركة، أن حركة 6 أبريل لم ولن توقف أيا من نشاطاتها في الشارع، ولن ترضخ لأي تهديدات من شأنها أن توقف مسيرة الحركة النضالية بأساليب رخيصة تذكرهم بأساليب حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية الاسبق، بحسب قوله، وأشار كمال أيضا إلى أن الحركة سوف تكثف نشاطها السلمي في الشارع المصري بجميع المحافظات.*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*في ثاني تغريدة لها عبر حسابها الخاص على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر"، وجهت ليلى المرزوقي والدة الشهيد خالد سعيد، شكرا خاصا لمحبيها، وكتبت "وبما إني أول مرة أدخل على "تويتر" ولسه متعلمتش عليه كويس عشان أرد على الناس اللي بعتلي كلهم، أحب أقولكم شكرا جدا على ردكم، وكلكم عندي خالد سعيد". *
*وأضافت والدة خالد سعيد في أول تغريدة لها على "تويتر"، "قرار.. أول حاجه أكتبها أول ما أدخل عالم الشباب "تويتر"، أقول إن حق ابني خالد سعيد جاي والثورة مستمرة، وسعيدة بيكم".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*حاول المتظاهرون فى مسيرة مصطفى محمود والمتجه إلى ميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى جمعة "الكرامة" حث المواطنين الذين يهتفون من نوافذ العقارات "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، ومرددين "استرجل وانزل نمشى المرشد" و"على صوت الهتاف وارفع راية النصر" و" اوعى تخاف اوعى تطاطى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*المصلون يتجمهرون حول مرسى ويشكون تفتيشهم على أبواب المسجد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة من دوران شبرا إلى مكتب النائب العام ثم للتحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين بالاتحادية.. وانتشار للباعة الجائلين*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*نظم المئات من شباب الأحزاب السياسية والقوى الوطنية بمحافظة الشرقية، منها "حزب الدستور والجبهة الديموقراطية والاشتراكيين الثوريين و6 أبريل والتحالف الشعبي الإشتراكي"، مسيرتين حاشدتين للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام، منددين بعدم تحقيق الأهداف التي قامت من أجلها ثورة 25 يناير وفشل النظام الحالي فى إدارة شئون البلاد، وانتهاك كرامة وحقوق الشعب المصري، بالإضافة لاستخدام نفس الآسلوب القمعي في التعامل مع المتظاهرين، خاصة في أحداث التظاهرات الأخيره التي شهدت وقوع عددا من الشهداء والمصابين، مؤكدين على أن الرئيس مرسي هو المسئول عن تلك الجرائم، ولابد من محاسبته. *

*وكانت المسيرتان انطلقتا عقب صلاة الجمعة، الأولى من أمام المسجد الكبير بمنطقة القيثارية، والثانية من أمام مسجد مكة بشارع فاروق بمدينة الزقازيق وطاف المتظاهرون في عدد من الشوارع، مرددين هتافات مناهضة للرئيس والإخوان والداخلية منها: "أنا مش كافر أنا مش ملحد.. يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، و"إسلامية إسلامية.. العصابه طلعت حرامية، "قولنا عيش عداله حرية.. قالوا محاكم عسكرية". *

*ومن المقرر أن تلتقي المسيرتان أمام مبنى مقر الديوان العام للمحافظة بالزقازيق، لإعادة تنظيم صفوفهم ثم التوجه لمنزل الرئيس الكائن بمنطقة فيلات الجامعة، بمدينة الزقازيق.*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*انطلقت مسيرة دوران شبرا، ظهر اليوم الجمعة، في اتجاهها للتحرير، بعد تجمع العشرات، مرددين هتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".*

*وقام المتظاهرون بتوزيع منشورات تندد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، متهمة إياهم بمحاولة الهيمنة على الدولة.*

*ويذكر أن عددا من الأحزاب والقوى السياسية دعت إلى المشاركة في جمعة اليوم، المسماة بـ"استرداد الكرامة أو الرحيل"؛ للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس مرسي وتشكيل حكومة جديدة والقصاص للشهداء*​


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*انطلق العشرات من المتظاهرين من أمام مسجد النور بالعباسية، عقب انتهاء صلاة الجمعة، في مسيرة في اتجاه قصر الاتحادية، للمشاركة في مليونية «الرحيل»، للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام.*
*وشارك بالمسيرة عدد من القوى والحركات السياسية، منها «شباب ألتراس ثورجي، حزب الدستور، شباب حزب العربي الناصري»، ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات منها «اسحل كما شئت سترحل كما جئت».*
*وتصدرت المسيرة لافتة كبيرة مكتوب عليها «الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام»، بالإضافة لعدد من الأعلام المصرية وشعارات الحزب الناصري، مرددين هتافات «الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام، وياللى واقف في الشباك قولي فين حق اللي مات، ويسقط يسقط حكم المرشد».*
*في السياق نفسه، تسببت المسيرة في تباطؤ حركة المرور على أحد جانبي الطريق المؤدي لشارع الخليفة المأمون في اتجاه قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*توافد ثوار السويس على ميدان الشهداء للمشاركة في "مليونية الرحيل"، والمطالبة باستكمال أهداف الثورة والقصاص لشهداء الثورة والأحداث الأخيرة وإعلان اعتراضهم على انتهاكات الشرطة ضد المتظاهرين من تعدٍ وقتل وسحل وتعرية، كما حدث مع المواطن حمادة أمام قصر الاتحادية. *
*ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات تطالب بالقصاص للشهداء ومحاسبة من تسبب في سحل المواطن السالف ذكره وعزل وزير الداخلية ومدير أمن السويس وتقديمهما للمحاكمة بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين، ورفض أخونة الدولة والاعتراض على سحل المواطن "حمادة صابر". *
*وهتف المتظاهرون ضد النظام والرئيس مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*شارك المئات من الحركات السياسية المختلفة على رأسها جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني وحركات قبطية في مسيرة انطلقت من ميدان دوران شبرا عقب صلاة الجمعة صوب ميدان التحرير، للمشاركة في فعاليات «مليونية الرحيل» المطالبة بإسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسي وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطني.*
*ورفع المشاركون في مسيرة شبرا لافتات كُتب عليها: «يسقط النظام» و«يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد»، كما رفعوا الأعلام المصرية، وأعلام «الألتراس»، وأعلام حركة 6 أبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية، فضلاً عن لوحات كبيرة عليها صور لرموز جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني مكتوب أعلاها: «رموز الحرية».*
*كما رفع المشاركون بالمسيرة لافتات لتحية أهالي مدن القناة، مكتوب عليها: «إلى بلد البالة أنتم أعظم رجالة»، و«تحية من أهالي شبرا إلى مدن القناة».*
*ونظم المشاركون في مسيرة شبرا المرور في الشارع، وقاموا بعمل سلاسل بشرية للفصل بين المتظاهرين ووسائل الموصلات.*
*من جانبه قال هاني رمسيس، القيادي باتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، لـ«المصري اليوم»: «نشارك اليوم في جمعة الكرامة من أجل توصيل رسالة إلى النظام الحاكم، وهي أن كرامة المصريين خط أحمر لا يجوز الاقتراب منها، كما نشارك للاعتراض على الحكم بالسجن علي قبطيين في أحداث ماسبيرو وتجاهل الحكم على الجناة الأصليين من العسكر بل قام النظام بتكريمهم»، حسب قوله.*​


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*وصف الدكتور محمود بكّار، خطيب مسجد عمر عبد العزيز، المقابل لقصر الاتحادية الرئاسي، في تصريحات لـ«بوابة الشروق»، بعد صلاة الجمعة اليوم، الدكتور محمود شعبان، أستاذ الشريعة الإسلامية بجامعة الأزهر، بإهدار دم قادة جبهة الإنقاذ بـ«الدموية» التي لا تمس للإسلام بصلة، مضيفا: «دول مشايخ بير السلم، وإذا كانوا من أئمة الأزهر فيجب أن تُسحب منهم الشهادة». *

*وقال بكار، في خطبة اليوم الجمعة، إن اللجوء إلى العنف «دليل على ضعف الإيمان»، وأن وظيفة المسلم طمأنة أخيه المسلم، وأن الإسلام نهى عن قتل النفس سواء كانت مؤمنة أو غير مؤمنة، مضيفا: «الله يعطي على الرفق ما لا يعطي على العنف».*

*وتسود حالة من الهدوء التام أمام القصر الرئاسي، حيث لم يظهر متظاهرون بالمكان حتى الآن، في جمعة دعت إليها قوى معارضة تحت اسم «جمعة الرحيل»، للمطالبة بإسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسي، فيما انتشرت قوات من الحرس الجمهوري لتأمين بوابات القصر.*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*تعرض مرسي للمره الثانيه لهجوم من قبل المصليين اثناء تواجده بمسجد **حسن** الشربتلي بالتجمع الخامس، بعد تاديته لصلاه الجمعه هناك، وحدوثت مناوشات بين كل من مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه وصلت للاشتاباكات.*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*وصف الشيخ محمد عبد الله نصر خطيب الجمعه **بميدان التحرير** حسن البنا، مؤسس **جماعة الاخوان المسلمين** بالصهيوني، وذلك عندما قال: ان الاسلام الذي يسير عليه جماعه الاخوان المسلمين ليس اسلام **النبي محمد** (صلي الله عليه وسلم) ولكنه اسلام الصهيوني حسن البنا، لان ديننا الاسلامي يعلي من الشان والكرامه الانسانيه, ولا يحطها مثلما فعل الاخوان المسلمين من اعتداء علي الكرامه المصريه, موجهًا رساله **للإخوان المسلمين** بان دينكم يجب ان يطلق عليه دين السحل والهتك، وليس دين الاسلام فيجب ان تتاكدوا ان كرامه المصري فوق الماكل والمشرب.*
*كما وجه نصر، رساله الي الرئيس **محمد مرسى** قائلًا له سنكبر عليك **يوم** رحيلك ايها الطاغيه, وجماعتكم لا تمثل مصر لانها هي الجماعه التي قال مرشدها السابق **مهدي عاكف** "سلطه مصر", وهدفكم الموت في سبيل الكرسي، وليس الموت في سبيل الله كما تدعون.*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*استعدت القوي الثوريه والاحزاب السياسيه بالغربيه لجمعه الكرامه، وبدا الحشد للنزول بكافه ميادين **المدن الكبرى** وبصفه خاصه طنطا **والمحلة** وكفر الزيات للتاكيد علي اسقاط النظام، ومواصله الاعتصام والبدء في **العصيان المدني**.*
*ومن جهه اخري، تلقي عدد من شباب الحركات الثوريه لتهديدات، مفادها ان خطه حزب الحريه والعداله لمواجهه محاوله اقتحام مقراتها، ستستخدم خلالها الكلاب المدربه لتفريق المتظاهرين بعد فشل الغازات المسيله للدموع في اخماد تظاهرات الغضب الاخيره التي شهدتها مدينه طنطا.*
*وقال ابراهيم حسين، عضو ائتلاف شباب المحله الثائر: "ان هناك معلومات قد وصلته من بعض المقربين له في حزب الحريه والعداله عن استعداد **جماعة الإخوان المسلمين** لمواجهه تلك المظاهرات باستخدام كلاب متوحشه، واطلاقها علي التجمعات الثوريه لفض الاعتصامات."*
*وفي نفس السياق، تلقي قسم ثان طنطا اكثر من 1350 بلاغا بسرقه كلاب مدربه تراوحت اسعارها ما بين 1500 جنيه و30 الف جنيه، واسعارها تتراوح بين 5 الاف و10 الاف جنيه، وتضمنت المحاضر ان اعمار الكلاب تراوحت من عمر 4 شهور الي سنه لصعوبه سرقتها في حاله تجاوز تلك السن.*
*وقال عمير سليم، من هواه تربيه الكلاب بطنطا، انه حرر المحضر رقم 28/ 5/ 2012 احوال قسم ثان بسرقه كلب الماني من سطح منزله، وان تلك الظاهره انتشرت في الاونه الاخيره ولم يتم التوصل الي الجناه.*
*وفي سياق متصل، كان حمدي الفخراني، الناشط السياسي، قد تعرض لاعتداءات من قبل بعض البلطجيه بمدينه المحله خلال مليونيه في شهر نوفمبر الماضي، فاطلقوا عليه بعض الكلاب المدربه التي اصابته باصابات في ساقيه، ومازال يعاني من الام مبرحه حتي الان، ويخضع للعلاج.*
*واتهم الفخراني جماعه الاخوان المسلمين بارتكاب الواقعه، وان الكلاب المتوحشه تخص انصار المهندس **سعد الحسيني**، عضو مكتب الارشاد ومحافظ كفر الشيخ.*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*يستعد المئات الان للانطلاق في مسيره من العباسيه متجهين الي **قصر الاتحادية**، وذلك ضمن فعاليات «جمعه **الكرامة**» للمطالبه باستكمال اهداف الثوره.*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*تجمع المئات من المتظاهرين بدوران شبرا بعد ظهر اليوم الجمعة، استعداداً للانطلاق في مسيرة نحو ميدان التحرير، للمشاركة بفاعليات تظاهرات ''رد الكرامة الإنسانية''.*
*وردد المشاركون هتافات مثل'' قالوا حرية وقالوا عدالة طلعوا أوسخ من الزبالة، يابو دبورة ونسر وكاب إحنا الثوار مش إرهاب، الداخلية زي ماهية بلطجية بلطجية''.*
*ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات وإعلام أبرزها العلم الأخضر الذي يحمل بداخله الهلال والصليب، في إشارة تأكيدية منهم على سيادة روح الوحدة الوطنية بين طوائف الشعب المصري.*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 فبراير 2013)

*انا شايف ان الكلام دا كله ملوش اى ستين لازمة 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا شايف ان الكلام دا كله ملوش اى ستين لازمة
> *


*
انا كمان شايفه كده 
مش فقدان للامل لكن اقتناع ان لسه الاوان مجاااش لتحرير البلد من الاحتلال الاخوانى 
ربنا موجود وكل شىء بوقته  :94:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون أمام "الصحفيين": "لو عبد الناصر عايش كان لبسهم الغوايش"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يرسمون صورة الشهيد "الجندى" على سور القصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*مدير أمن القاهرة يتفقد قوات الشرطة بمحيط ميدان التحرير وقصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يلقون أشعارا تنتقد الحكومة على المنصة الرئيسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*أعضاء البلاك بلوك يحملون الأكفان بمسيرة شبرا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*وصلت المسيرة التى انطلقت من أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم إلى جليم، إلى منطقة محرم بك وسط تزايد فى أعداد المشاركين، حيث مرت المسيرة بشارع النبى دانيال ثم محطة مصر ومحرم بك، وتواصل طريقها إلى نهاية المسيرة أمام منزل محافظ الإسكندرية بمنطقة جليم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*. 3 مسيرات بالمنوفية فى جمعة "الكرامة والرحيل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرة نساء مصر من "الصحفيين" للتحرير فى جمعة الكرامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة "النور" فى طريقها للاتحادية: "اسحل كما شئت.. سترحل كما جئت"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

* مسيرات حاشدة فى الإسماعيلية تطالب برحيل النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة رابعة العدوية تصل للاتحادية.. وتتوقف عند البوابة "4"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*قام منذ قليل، عشرات المتظاهرين باقتحام مقر مجلس مدينة شبين الكوم، وقاموا بإلقاء كرتين من النار على المبنى، مما أدى إلى إحداث تلفيات فى واجهة المبنى وكسر زجاج الشبابيك*


----------



## grges monir (8 فبراير 2013)

شكلة هذة التظاهرات انها تنتهى بسرعة  عكس البداية التى تكون بطيئة دائما


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو القائد إبراهيم يحاولون اقتحام مقر الجماعة بمحرم بك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يقطعون طريق شارع الميرغنى*


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

*أعلنت منصة في ميدان التحرير الدعوة  إلي عصيان مدني وإضراب عام كخطوة  تصعيدية لإسقاط النظام.  	   	وقال أحد  الشباب من فوق المنصة أن البداية ستكون الأحد القادم وسوف يغلق  المتظاهرون  مجمع التحرير مضيفا أن مبارك رحل عندما توقفت مؤسسات الدولة عن  العمل  طوال 15 يوم وأن الإضراب والعصيان المدني هو الحل لإسقاط نظام مرسي  لافتا  أن الشباب لن يتنازل اليوم عن حقوق الشهداء ويطالب بمحاكمة الرئيس  والنظام  الحاكم بتهمة قتل الشباب أمثال« جيكا وكريستي والجندي وعمرو سعد  والحسيني  أبوضيف» في الأحداث الأخيرة.
*


----------



## چاكس (8 فبراير 2013)

هو ليها كام اسم ؟ جمعة الكرامة ولا الرحيل ... !!


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

قام بعض المتظاهرين -في مسيرة القائد إبراهيم- والمتجهة لمنزل المحافظ،  وأثناء مرورهم بمنطقة محرم بك، بإنزال لافتة حزب الحرية والعدالة مقر محرم  بك، وإحراقها في الشارع، واستكملوا المسيرة.


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

*  	في مسيرة شبرا.. الأهالي يلقون الحلوى والشيكولاتة على المتظاهرين وسط هتاف.. "قول من القلب السلطة للشعب"
 
	تعبيرا عن فرحتهم بالمسيرة، ألقى عدد من أهالى منطقة شبرا، كميات كبيرة من   الحلوى والشيكولاتة، من أعلى أسطح وشرفات المنازل، على المتظاهرين الذين   خرجوا اليوم فى مسيرة شبرا للمشاركة فى جمعة "الكرامة أوالرحيل"، مما أدي   إلى تدافع عدد من المتظاهرين لالتقاط الحلوى وسط حالة من الفوضي الممزوجة   بالفرحة.
 
	وفى سياق متصل،استأنفت المسيرة سيرها إلى ميدان التحرير، بعد أن توقفت   قرابة نصف الساعة، أمام نفق شبرا، وسط هتافات:"قول من القلب السلطة للشعب..   يسقط يسقط النظام".
 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يرشقون مجلس مدينة المحلة بالحجارة وزجاجات #المولوتوف فى محاولة لاقتحامه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*محاولة اقتحام مجلس مدينة كفر الزيات بمحافظه الغربيه والشرطة تطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو الإسكندرية يحرقون لافتات "الحرية والعدالة"



الجمعة, 08 فبراير 2013 15:52





صورة ارشيفية​




قام بعض المتظاهرين -في مسيرة القائد إبراهيم- والمتجهة لمنزل المحافظ،  وأثناء مرورهم بمنطقة محرم بك، بإنزال لافتة حزب الحرية والعدالة مقر محرم  بك، وإحراقها في الشارع، واستكملوا المسيرة.

الدستور *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

* الهتاف الان: اقتل واحد يصرخ مية.. بعد الدم مافيش شرعية
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*أنباء عن تجمع آهالى المطرية بقصر مرسي للثأر لـ"حمادة المسحول"
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*





مشادة كلامية بين المتظاهرين أمام الإتحادية بسبب ''توفيق عكاشة''
           كتب- عبدالله قدري وإسلام الجوهري:      نشبت مشادات كلامية، كادت أن تتطور إلى اشتباكات بالأيدي بين المتظاهرين  أمام قصر الاتحادية، بسبب ذكر أحدهم لكلمات من '' توفيق عكاشة''، مبديا  إعجابه وتصديقه لكلماته، مما أثار غصب أحد المتظاهرين معترضاً على ذلك.      وقام عدد من المتواجدين بفض المشادات وتهدئة الموقف.      يذكر أن العشرات من المتظاهرين أمام الاتحادية ينتظرون قدوم المسيرات  المنطلقة من كل من '' مسجد النور بالعباسية''، و'' ميدان الساعة''، و''من  أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية لبدء فعاليات جمعه '' الكرامة''، التي دعا لها عدد  من القوى السياسية.




​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*أمين الفتوى بأسوان: فتوى قتل جبهة الإنقاذ شبيهة بمبدأ «ما يطلبه المستمعون»*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

* 
سلاسل بشرية لأقباط شبرا لحماية المصلين المسلمين



الجمعة, 08 فبراير 2013 15:49




*
*صورة ارشيفية*​*
هناء حبيب



شكل أقباط شبرا المشاركين في المسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير،   سرسل بشرية حول المسلمين أثناء أداء صلاة العصر بشارع شبرا؛ وذلك لحمايتهم   من أي حد يحاول أن يشتبك مع المسيرة, وتعبيرًا عن الوحدة الوطنية بينهم,   واتحاد أهدافهم لإسقاط النظام.
فيما انضم للمسيرة الآن طاهر أبوزيد لاعب كرة القدم, والإعلامي, للمشاركة في جمعة الكرامة, وتدعيم ثوار شبرا إعلاميًا.
وقد استأنفت المسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير بعد الانتهاء من صلاة العصر.




الدستور*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

* قناصة فى محيط قصر الاتحادية
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*منتقبات توزعن لافتات على مسيرة "النور" ضد أخونة الدولة

*
*  الجمعة، 8 فبراير  2013 - 16:16*
* 





                             منتقبات بمسيرة ضد مرسى – أرشيفية *
*كتب عز النوبى*
* 
 
قامت 3 منتقبات بمسيرة النور المتجهة لقصر الاتحادية،  للمطالبة  بإسقاط النظام بتوزيع لافتات معادية للإخوان مكتوب عليها "غور  عملت أيه فى 6  شهور، ومش عايزين أخونة الدولة".
 
فيما يواصل المتظاهرون الهتافات المضادة لأخونة الدولة، وللمطالبة بإسقاط   النظام، وإقالة النائب العام "ياللى بتسأل أحنا مين أحنا شباب 25"، "قولى   الإخوان عملوا إيه غلوا السكر غلوا الزيت"، و"فاضل أبيع عفش البيت".
*
*



اليوم السابع
*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*عاجل : تعرض عكاشة لمحاولة إغتيال لحظة خروجه من منزله فى مدينة نصر

*​*2/8/2013 4:15 PM​​**





 تعرض الإعلامى توفيق عكاشة لمحاولة أغتيال من قبل مسلحين  بمدينة نصر إثر اطلاق نيران كثيفة عليه وهو فى طريقه  للمشاركة فى مظاهرات  اليوم بالتحرير .

الفجر​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة السيدة زينب تصل للتحرير تحت شعار "الميدان مليان بدون الإخوان"

*
*  الجمعة، 8 فبراير  2013 - 16:26*
* 





                             مسيرة السيدة - صورة أرشيفية *
*كتب هانى الحوتى وإسلام سعيد*
* 



 
وصلت مسيرة السيدة زينب عصر  اليوم الجمعة، بميدان التحرير عبر  مدخل طلعت حرب، للمشاركة فى فعاليات  جمعة "الكرامة" التى دعت إليها 38 حزبا  وحركة، للمطالبة بإقالة الحكومة،  وتعديل المواد الخلافية فى الدستور،  بالإضافة إلى القصاص للشهداء.

رفع المشاركون فى المسيرة لافتات مكتوبا عليها: "ربنا ينتقم من الإخوان"،   و"يا حرية يا عدالة يا كرامة بدون النساء"، و"اشهد يا رب العباد مش هنسيب   حق اللى مات"، كما رددوا العديد من الهتافات والمناهضة لجماعة الإخوان   المسلمين منها "الميدان مليان من غير الإخوان اشهد يارب العباد الإخوان هما   الفساد" و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" و"ولا سلمية ولا بالدين مصر لكل   المصريين".


اليوم السابع
*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*توافد العشرات من الحركات الثورية بمحافظة  الغربية على ميدان الشهداء والشون للمشاركة فى تظاهرات جمعة «الخلاص»  للمطالبة برحيل النظام.*
*ففى مدينة المحلة أعلنت حركة 6 ابريل وشباب ائتلاف الثورة وحركة شباب  المحلة الثائر وحركة ميحكمش وحزب الدستور والحزب المصرى الديمقراطى والحزب  الاشتراكى ، عن الخروج فى مسيرات سلمية تطالب برحيل الاخوان عن الحكم  وتعتزم على إسقام الرئيس محمد مرسى.*
*خرج التحالف الثورى مسيرتان من مسجد الباشا ومسجد عبد الحى خليل الى ميدان الشون ثم تتجه الى شارع البحر حتى المجلس المحلى.*
*كما خرجت القوى الثورية بمدينة طنطا بمسيرة من مسجد السيد البدوى ومسجد  الشيخة صباح متجة الى ميدان المحافظة مرورا بمنزل الجندى لتنديد بمقتل  الجندى على يد الشرطة وتعذيب المعتقلين بالمظاهرات.*
​


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

*وصلت  مسيرة دوران شبرا قبل قليل إلى ميدان التحرير، وسط هتافات "الشعب يريد  إسقاط النظام"، وردد مئات المتظاهرين هتافات "يلا يامصرى إنزل من دارك محمد  مرسي هو مبارك"، يأتي ذلك في الوقت التي ظهرت فيه عناصر من مجموعة "البلاك  بلوك" في ميدان التحرير رافعين الأعلام السوداء. *


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

*






*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*التحالف الشعبي بالإسماعيلية يطالب بالقصاص وإقالة وزير الداخلية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو على طريقة "سما المصري"* 
​ 
*متظاهرو دمنهور على طريقة "سما المصري": مشروع النهضة طلع فنكوش*

كتب : إبراهيم رشوان وأحمد حفنيمنذ 0 دقيقة
طباعة  





*صورة أرشيفية*​
تواصل جبهة  الأنقاذ الوطني، وحركة شباب 6 أبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية والنشطاء السياسيين  بالبحيرة، تظاهرات جمعة "الرحيل" بميدان الساعة بمدينة دمنهور، للمطالبة  بالقصاص للشهداء وتحقيق مطالب وأهداف الثورة، ووقف هيمنة جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين على الدولة المصرية، وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية .
ويرفع المشاركون  في التظاهرات لافتات مكتوب عليها "مشروع النهضة طلع فنكوش"، و"الأزهر رفض  الصكوك الإخوانية"، و"الداخلية بلطجية"، و"الجندي مش بلطجي"، و"كلنا محمد  الجندي"، و"محمد الجندي ضحية الإخوان".
ويردد المتظاهرون  هتافات حماسية ترج الميدان، منها "جندي جندي يا ولد.. دمك بيحرر بلد"،  و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، و"اشهد اشهد يا زمان.. مش عايزين حكم  الإخوان".


الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*خاص « للدستور الأصلى » زوجة صباحي للرئيس ووزير الداخلية : محاسبة قتلة المتظاهرين والمحرضين أهم من حراسة المعارضين  	
عالجوا الأسباب لا الطواهر التي تنتج عنها .. وفتوى قتل أعضاء جبهة الإنقاذ جريمة مكتملة الأركان .  سكان العقار الذي يسكن فيه صباحي : لم نر دوريات أمنية ولا حراسة حتى صباح الجمعة .   	 		  	 		  	 		فتوى بقتل أعضاء جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني .. تحديد أسماء  بعينها من بينها  مؤسس التيار الشعبي المصري حمدين صباحي .. إغتيال سياسي  لمعارض تونسي يساري  .. كلها مؤشرات مقلقة حول إمكانية إستخدام العنف تجاه  رموز المعارضة  المصرية. 	 		  	 		وعلى هذه الخلفية وإنطلاق بعض التهديدات  جاءت فكرة تأمين الداخلية لبعض  الشخصيات السياسية البارزة، إلا أن  الدكتورة سهام نجم – زوجة مؤسس التيار  الشعبي المصري حمدين صباحي .  	 		   	 		قالت إن ما تم نشره عن مكالمة تليفونية من وزير الداخلية لصباحي لم  تحدث  على حسب علمها، مؤكدة عدم وجود حراسة من أي نوع أمام منزل العائلة  حتى ليلة  الجمعة. 	 		  	 		وعن فكرة الحراسة قالت نجم في تصريحات خاصة لـ  "الدستور الأصلى" إن الأهم  من الحراسة على شخصيات سياسية معينة ووضع  وريات أمنية لذلك هو أن يبدأ  رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الداخلية بالبحث  وبالتصدي للجهات المنظمة التي تنشر  الرعب في الشارع المصري. 	 		  	 		وأن  تتم محاسبة جميع المسؤلين عن إعتقال المواطنين وتعذيبهم وتركهم في  الشارع  في حالة موت إكلنيكي ومن يقوم بقتل المتظاهرين كالفئران في الشوارع   بالرصاص الحي وغيره، ومحاسبة القناصة. 	 		  	 		وتابعت : حراسة صباحي ليس  هو الأمر المهم وإنما الأهم هو كل ما سبق  والمهم هو أن ينظر الرئيس  باعتباره راعيا لجميع المصريين لجماعته وتصريحات  قياداتها ولفتاوىى شق  الصف المصري وفتاوى القتل . 	 		  	 		الموضوع ليس الحراسة الموضوع هو أن  البلد تنقسم وهذه التصريحات والفتاوى  تزيد من الإنقسام والكراهية ، يجب أن  تتم معالجة أسباب الأزمة لا الظواهر  الناتجة عنها. 	 		  	 		وانتقدت  زوجة مؤسس التيار الشعبي المصري الصمت على تحريض الشيخ محمود  شعبان على  قتل أعضاء جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني ووصفتها بأنها جريمة مكتملة  الأركان. 	 		   	 		وفي سياق متصل خلت حتى صباح الجمعة المنطقة أمام العقار الذي يسكن به   صباحي في حي المهندسين من وجود أي حراسة تابعة لوزارة الداخلية ولم يتواجد   إلا الأمن التابع للعقار فقط. 	 		  	 		وبحسب إحدى ساكنات العقار قالت  لـ "الدستور الأصلى" إنها لم تشاهد دوريات  أمنية لا يوم الخميس حتى وقت  متأخر ولا صباح الجمعة ولم توجد أي تغييرات  بالمنطقة والشارع.




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*عاجـــل:
 مقر الحرية والعدالة فى المحلة اتحرق ، ومحاولات لاقتحام مجلس مدينة المحلة والأمن يطلق الغازات المسيلة للدموع*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*Sherif
*




​


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة ''شبرا'' تدعو لغلق ''الدوران'' الثلاثاء القادم
  كتب ـ مصطفى المنشاوي: دعا المشاركون بمسيرة دوران شبرا، لغلق الدوران،  يوم الثلاثاء القادم، في حالة عدم تنفيذ مطالبهم وتجاهلهم كثوار. وفي نفس  السياق تزايدت أعداد المتواجدين بالمسيرة، بأغلبية من جانب السيدات، مرددين  هتافات مثل : ''ضحكوا علينا وقالوا إنتاج .. والمصري لسه بيحتاس''، وغيرها  من الهتافات المنددة بحكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والرئيس محمد مرسي.  وكانت أحزاب والقوى والحركات السياسية والثورية المشاركة في مظاهرات اليوم،  قد أعلنت عن تنظيم العديد من المسيرات إلى ميدان التحرير وقصر الاتحادية؛  حيث تنطلق المسيرات من مساجد الفتح برمسيس، والسيدة زينب، ومصطفى محمود  بالمهندسين، والاستقامة بالجيزة، ودوران شبرا باتجاه ميدان التحرير، فيما  تنطلق مسيرات من مسجدي رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر والنور بالعباسية باتجاه  قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة "النور" تتجه إلى جسر السويس لحشد المواطنين فى اتجاه الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*مواطن يحمل كفنه بمحيط قصر الاتحادية اعتراضا على حكم مرسى

لجأ مواطن يدعى "إسماعيل شبل" 42 سنة، إلى حمل كفنه فى محاولة جديدة للاعتراض على حكم الرئيس محمد مرسى،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يكثف إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على متظاهرى كفر الشيخ

 الجمعة، 8 فبراير 2013 - 16:45

 قوات أمن - صورة أرشيفية
 كفر الشيخ - محمد سليمان
 قامت قوات الأمن المتواجدة داخل ديوان محافظة كفر الشيخ بإطلاق قنابل  الغاز المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين المحيطين بالديوان اليوم الجمعة، مما  جعل المتظاهرين يفرون من أمام المبنى للشوارع الجانبية.

 من ناحية أخرى لاحقت مدرعة داخل المبنى المتظاهرين، وأصيب 9 متظاهرين باختناقات، كما قام متظاهرون بقذف قوات الأمن بالحجارة.

 جدير بالذكر أن المتظاهرين المطالبين بإقالة المهندس سعد الحسينى محافظ  كفر الشيخ، حاولوا التفاهم لدخول إلى فناء ديوان المحافظة والاعتصام به  مثلما فعلوا من قبل، ولم يتعدوا على الديوان، ولكن الأمن رفض دخولهم وقام  بعض منهم بمحاولة اقتحامه وتصدى لهم رجال الأمن.

 اليوم السابع*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

* وصول مسيرة شبرا للتحرير بمشاركة "أبو زيد" وأخرى تتجه للقضاء العالى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

متظاهرون يوقفون حركة قطارات مترو الأنفاق المتجهة إلى حلوان عند محطة السادات.

الاهرام​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

* مسيرة بورسعيد الان
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

* 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

* لافتة عند قصر الاتحادية: محمد حسين أعطى صوته لمرسي فأعطاه مرسي رصاصتين

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

* ياريت نفهم ...

*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يعتلى مجلس مدينة المحلة ويطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

والله عندك حق
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو المنوفية يحرقون دمية لضابط أمام مبنى المحافظة ويرفضون محافظ الإخوان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

من مسيرة شارع محرم بك بالأسكندرية الآن
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يفتحون شارع الميرغني في اتجاه الخليفة المأمون ويغلقون الاتجاه الآخر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*وزير الداخلية لـ«الوطن»: سنتدخل إذا حاول المتظاهرون اقتحام «الاتحادية»

القوات المكلفة بتأمين المظاهرات لا تحمل أسلحة نارية أو خرطوش.. ودوريات مكثفة حول مقار إقامة رموز المعارضةكتب : محمد بركاتمنذ 3 دقائق
طباعة  






اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية​
أكد  اللواء محمد  إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ«الوطن»، اتخاذ  جميع التدابير  اللازمة لمنع حدوث أى احتكاكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن،  خاصة فى محيط  قصر الاتحادية، موضحاً أنه أصدر أوامره بابتعاد القوات  نهائيا عن أماكن  التجمعات، خصوصاً بالقرب من البوابتين 3 و4 للقصر  الرئاسى. وأكد أن ذلك لا  يعنى أن قوات الشرطة غير معنية بتأمين القصر،  ولكنها ستتدخل فقط لمنع الشغب  أو محاولات الاقتحام أو إحداث تلفيات.  مشيراً إلى حرصه على ألا تتكرر  واقعة سحل «حمادة صابر»، كما حدث الجمعة  الماضى.
وأضاف  الوزير، أن  قوات الشرطة تؤمن جميع المظاهرات عن بعد، لمنع المندسين  ومثيرى الشغب من  الوصول إليها، وأن القوات المكلفة بتأمين المظاهرات  والتصدى لأعمال الشغب  لا تحمل أى أسلحة نارية أو خرطوشية. لافتاً إلى أنه  عقد اجتماعا مع مساعديه  للتأكيد على ذلك، مع تشديد الحراسات ووسائل تأمين  المنشآت الحيوية والسجون  بقوات إضافية من الأمن المركزى وقوات الأمن.  وتابع: «الأمور حتى الآن  هادئة تماما، وأناشد القوى السياسية الابتعاد عن  العنف حقناً لدماء  المصريين»، وذلك لدى مثول الجريدة للطبع.
وفيما  يتعلق  بتأمين رموز القوى السياسية المعارضة، بعد فتوى إهدار دمهم، قال  اللواء  محمد إبراهيم إنه كلف الأجهزة الأمنية بتكثيف الدوريات الأمنية فى  محيط  إقامة قيادات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، وطالب القيادات الأمنية فى الجيزة   والقاهرة بضرورة التنسيق مع الأمن العام والأمن الوطنى وأجهزة البحث   الجنائى، لتأمين مقار إقامة رموز المعارضة بدوريات راكبة ومترجلة فى عدة   أنساق أو كردونات، تبدأ من مقار الإقامة وتنتهى بالمربع السكنى الذى تقيم   به الشخصية.




الوطن
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*مصلي لمرسي : منتخبنكش عشان تفتيشنا .. ومؤيدوه :اللى مش عاجبه ميصليش هنا تانى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*تحالف نواب الشعب يقوم بحملة «اعزل الرئيس» لسحب الثقة من مرسي*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*اخبار_مصر | عاجل- أصابة العشرات من المتظاهرين بالاختناق في كفر الشيخ #ENN 

 مراسلتنا:سمرعبدالرحمن-كفرالشيخ

 أصيب العشرات من المتظاهرين الموجودين أمام مبنى ديوان عام المحافظة  جراءالأطلاق الكثيف لقنابل الغاز بعد تزايد اعداد المتظاهرين مما أضطر  أجهزة الأمن لعمل كردون أمنى أمام المحافظة وبداخلها للتصدى لأى محاولات  لأقتحام المحافظة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بالغربية يطلق أعيرة نارية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*البلاك بلوك يقطعون خط السكة الحديد بمنوف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*البلاك بلوك يعادون فتح محطة مترو السادات بعد قطعه أكثر من نصف ساعة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*إصابة متظاهر بقنبلة غاز في وجهه بكفر الشيخ 



*
* 



​ 
   		 		   			 								كفرا لشيخ - أشرف الحداد، ومصطفى عيد: 			 	 

*​*   	حاول  متظاهرو كفر الشيخ اقتحام ديوان عام محافظة كفر الشيخ اليوم  للاعتصام   بداخله، وذلك بعد تظاهرهم؛ احتجاجا على استمرار وجود المحافظ  المهندس سعد   الحسيني، وتنديدهم لحكم الإخوان.​    	وقاموا بقطع الطريق الرئيسي أمام الديوان فبادرهم الأمن بإطلاق قنابل    الغاز المسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم؛ مما أدى إلى إصابة أحد المتظاهرين بقنبلة    في وجهه، وتم نقله إلى المستشفى لإسعافه وتلقي العلاج.


الوفد​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*تشهد شوارع مدينة كفر الزيات حالة من حرب الشوارع، وحالات الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، بعد محاولات اقتحام مجلس المدينة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*"البلاك بلوك" يصل الاتحادية للمشاركة فى مليونية الكرامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*عمال وأمن مترو السادات ينسحبون من داخل المحطة بعد هجوم البلاك بلوك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة النور تهتف بالاتحادية: "يا داخلية جرى أيه نسيتى يناير ولا أيه"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]H_woavePBNk[/YOUTUBE]

*خطير خيرت الشاطر بيعلن خصخصة المياة والكهرباء والتعليم بنظام ال pot او pp صفحة انا مصرى سياسى معتدل   *

​​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة تحذر رعاياها من التواجد بأماكن التظاهرات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*سلاسل بشرية أمام "الاتحادية".. ومتظاهرون يرشقون القصر بالحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*إصابة 6 أفراد شرطة ومتظاهرين فى مصادمات بكفر الزيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*أمن الغربية يطلق الغاز لمنع اقتحام ديوان المحافظة ومديرية الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى محيط منزل الرئيس بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام قسم سيدى جابر بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*إصابة 9 فى الغربية والمدرعات تجوب شوارع طنطا لتفريق المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*كر وفر بين الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام منزل الرئيس بالزقازيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*صحة الإسكندرية: "5 مصابين فى اشتباكات قسم سيدى جابر"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يرشقون "الاتحادية" بالمولوتوف.. والأمن يرد بإطلاق الرصاص في الهواء

*
* كتب : محمود شعبان بيومي






صورة ارشيفية *​* بدء   المتظاهرون في إلقاء قنابل المولوتوف داخل قصر الاتحادية  بعد وصولهم إلى   باب القصر، فيما تطلق قوات الأمن الرصاص في الهواء في  محاولة لإبعادهم  عن  القصر.


الوطن​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*الأسكندرية / شهود عيان : خروج سيارة من قسم شرطة سيدي جابر لدهس المتظاهرين ،ما أدى إلى سقوط مصابين وإضرام النيران بالسيارة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

* لا مش داخل مطار .... ده داخل يصلي الجمعه في الجامع اللي بيصلي فيه فخامة الرئيس المؤمن اللي مابيخافش من شعبه !!
*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو "الاتحادية" يزيلون الأسلاك الشائكة أمام قصر الرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد المصابين بالغربية إلى 28 بينهم 10 من قوات الشرطة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*  	   	نشبت اشتباكات عنيفة بين  المتظاهرون وعساكر قسم شرطة سيدي جابر بمحافظة  الإسكندرية، وقام على أثرها  الأمن باطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع.  	وكان المئات من المتظاهرون تجمعوا  امام القسم وورددوا هتافات معادية فرد  جنود الأمن بالغاز، بينما قام  المتظارون بإلقاء الحجارة على القسم، بعد ان  ردد الاول هتافات معادية  للأمن.  	كما شهدت منطقة سيدي جابر حالة من الكر والفر وتبادل اطلاق  الحجارة بين  الجانبين، فيما رد عساكر القسم بالغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريق  المتظاهرين.  	وتسببت الاشتباكات فى اصابة شوارع سيدي جابر بعطل مرورى  شديد، بالقرب من  منطقة كيلوباترا بشوارع أبى قير.





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

* 



*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*إصابة 17 فى اشتباكات بين الأمن ومتظاهرين بمحيط منزل مرسى بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*المتظاهرون يعلنون غلق "مجمع التحرير" تضامنا مع الأحداث بالمحافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات أمام قسم سيدى جابر بعد إشعال النيران فى سيارات شرطة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*أدى عشرات من أعضاء  حركة «بلاك بلوك» بمحافظة الدقهلية، الجمعة، عرضاً  قتالياً على المنصة  التي أقامها الثوار في ميدان الشهداء، بمدينة المنصورة،  أمام مبنى ديوان  عام المحافظة، خلال مظاهرات جمعة الكرامة والرحيل، التي  دعت إليها جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطني، لمطالبة الرئيس محمد مرسي، بتشكيل حكومة  إنقاذ وطني،  وإقالة النائب العام وتعديل المواد الخلافية في الدستور. 		 			وقال عدد من  أعضاء الحركة إنهم يحملون مفاجأة للرئيس محمد مرسي وجماعة  الإخوان  المسلمين، سوف تهز وجودهم فى سدة الحكم، على حد تعبيرهم . 		 			ورفع  الأعضاء لافتة كبيرة عليها صور الشهداء «جيكا» و«الجندي» و«كريستي»   و«الحسيني أبو ضيف» و«عمرو سعد»، ومكتوبا عليها «بعد الدم مفيش شرعية»،   «وحياة دمك يا شهيد ثورة تانى من جديد»، ورددوا قسم حماية الثورة والثوار   بقولهم: «نهدد أي فرد من أفراد الإخوان ونحذرهم بألا يحتكوا بالثوار، ونعلن   أننا موجودون فى كل وقت وكل مكان حتى نقتص لدم الشهداء والله على ما نقول   شهيد».

			المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*   	توفي أحد  المتظاهرين في المسيرة القادمة من شبرا باتجاه التحرير، وتحديدًا  في شارع  26 يوليو، ونم نقله إلي مستشفي الهلال إلا أنه لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة  فور  وصوله إليه.
 
	كشفت تحريات اللواء علي الدمرداش، رئيس قطاع غرب القاهرة، عن أن المتوفي   أصيب بغيبوبة سكر أثناء سيره بالمظاهرة، ولم يستدل رجال الأمن علي بياناته   أو أي معلومات عنه، وتم إخطار النيابة لمباشرة التحقيق.
	   	الاهرام*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 فبراير 2013)

*قوات تأمين قصر الإتحادية ترد على متظاهرى الإتحادية بخراطيم المياه*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*فض التظاهرة أمام مجلس مدينة دسوق وارتفاع عدد المصابين لـ30 مصابا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*أمن الغربية يطلق الغاز لتفريق المتظاهرين من أمام المحافظة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*ألتراس وبلاك بلوك يقود متظاهرى التحرير إلى وزارة الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*أصيب معاون مباحث ثانى الزقازيق ومجندين بكدمات بالرأس فى اشتباكات مع المتظاهرين، أمام مسكن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورى بدائرة قسم ثانى الزقازيق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى أمام قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*9 مدرعات لحماية مقر المرشد باشا ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2013)

*انتشار المدرعات بالاتحادية والأمن يخلى محيط القصر من المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*منصة التحرير تعلن مقتل أحد متظاهرى كفر الشيخ منذ قليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*40 مصابًا من الأمن والمتظاهرين فى اشتباكات بكفر الشيخ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*إنجى حمدى: 6 إبريل لم تجبر "عفيفى" على الاستقالة ونعتز بدوره*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2013)

*قطع طريق صلاح سالم امام نفق العروبة من قبل متظاهري الاتحادية الان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يطلق طلقات في الهواء وقنابل الغاز المُسيل للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين بمحيط الإتحادية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2013)

*ارتفاع مصابى اشتباكات الغربية لـ47 بينهم حالة اشتباه بكسر فى الجمجمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2013)

ارتفاع مصابى الأمن المركزى لـ10 والمتظاهرين لـ40 بكفر الشيخ


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2013)

*عبد العليم داوود يسب محافظ الغربية ورئيس الوزراء على الهواء


[YOUTUBE]mQ4YQR1QHL4[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*مجهولون يعتدون على طاقم قناة مصر 25 بمحيط ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يقطعون طريق المطار اعتراضا على فض الأمن لتظاهرهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*الداخلية: فرقنا متظاهرى الاتحادية بالغاز بعد نشوب حرائق داخل القصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*منصة التحرير تدعو المتظاهرين التوجه إلى قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*"الصحة": 34 مصابا حصيلة تظاهرات اليوم ولا وفيات حتى الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*إصابة ضابط بقسم سيدى جابر بالإسكندرية بحجر فى الرأس

أشعل متظاهرون النيران بمولد الكهرباء الاحتياطى الموجود أمام قسم شرطة سيدى جابر فى محاولة منهم لاقتحام القسم، إلا أن تعزيزات أمنية من جنود الأمن المركزى وصلت إلى محيط ديوان القسم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*محاولة اقتحام محكمة كفر الزيات ومركز الشرطة.. والأمن يرد بالغاز*


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

*

اندلعت  اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن أمام قسم سيدي جابر  بالإسكندرية، بعد  عصر الجمعة، وذلك بعد وصول المسيرة التي انطلقت من مسجد  القائد إبراهيم  إلى القسم، حيث قام بعض الأشخاص برشق القسم بالحجارة قبل  وصول المسيرة،  فيما ردت قوات الأمن بوابل من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع  لتفريق  المتظاهرين.
 يأتي ذلك في إطار فعاليات «جمعة الرحيل»، التي دعا لها عدد من القوى   والأحزاب السياسية، للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام ورحيل الرئيس محمد مرسي، وتشكيل   حكومة إنقاذ وطني.

































* *
* *
*


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

قام عدد من   الصبية ومثيري الشغب بإلقاء المولوتوف على مدرعة للشرطة بميدان  الشهداء   المجاور لديوان محافظة كفر الشيخ وأشعلوا النيران بها.​ وكانت قوات الأمن قد أحبطت محاولة لبعض مثيري الشغب لاقتحام مبني ديوان    المحافظة وقامت بإلقاء قنابل الغاز عليهم لتفريقهم وإبعادهم عن محيط    المبني، وقام المتظاهرون برشق الجنود بالحجارة وسبهم، الأمر الذي أدي إلي    مطاردتهم من قبل الأمن بالمدرعات في الشوارع المحيطة للأحداث وتستمر حتى    الآن الاشتباكات بين مثيري الشغب والأمن بين الكر والفر حيث تقوم عناصر من    الصبية بتعبئة زجاجات المولوتوف لإلقائها علي الأمن.​


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

حاول المتظاهرون في محيط الاتحادية، مساء اليوم   الجمعة، العودة مرة أخرى أمام القصر، لكن قوات الأمن منعتهم بإلقاء قنابل   الغاز المسيل للدموع بشكل كثيف.

 وكان المتظاهرون قد انسحبوا إلى شارع الخليفة المأمون، بسبب  كثافة الغاز  وأشعلوا النيران في الإطارات وفروع الأشجار للحد من تأثره،  فيما وصلت 5  سيارات ميكروباص محملة بالمتظاهرين لمحيط القصر قادمة من ميدان  التحرير  للمطالبة بإسقاط الرئيس.


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*مسيرة من التحرير تستقل مترو الأنفاق فى طريقها للاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*"الإسعاف": ارتفاع عدد مصابى "جمعة الكرامة" لـ47 بالقاهرة والمحافظات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2013)

*المنوفية اليوم 



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2013)

*هشام قنديل يدين أحداث العنف ويحمل الداعين للمظاهرات مسئولية الشغب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2013)

*ارتفاع حالات الإصابة فى الغربية إلى 94 شخصاً*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*عصام سلطان :*
* اذا انقلب الجيش على السلطه الشرعيه *
* سنستعين بجيوش صديقه للعوده على راس الحكم 
*​*
*


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2013)

*الى متى يتمترسون خلف الاسوار والقصور ؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد المصابين بالغربية إلى 117 بينهم 32 من قوات الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*أمن الاتحادية يتراجع أمام المتظاهرين.. وغلق شارع الخليفة المأمون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*نظم مئات المتظاهرين المتواجدين بجوار قصر الاتحادية، مسيرة بشارع الميرغنى مرددين هتافات: "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، و"حرية حرية" و"ارحل يا مرسى"*


----------



## V mary (8 فبراير 2013)

BITAR قال:


> *عصام سلطان :*
> * اذا انقلب الجيش على السلطه الشرعيه *
> * سنستعين بجيوش صديقه للعوده على راس الحكم
> *​*
> *



*مش بيعدة عنكم اي حاجة 
ماهو ان طلع العيب من اهل العيب ميبقاش عيب​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*سائقى الميكروباص يدعون متظاهرى التحرير لنقلهم إلى الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*محاولة اقتحام قسم ثان طنطا ومعارك بالخرطوش بشارع الجلاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

* الأمن يطلق الخرطوش على المتظاهرين فى زى مدنى بطنطا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*منصة التحرير تذيع الأغانى الوطنية استعدادا لإنهاء فعاليات جمعة الكرامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*أمن الإسكندرية يعتقل المتظاهرين عشوائيا بمحيط قسم سيدى جابر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*قام عدد من الشباب بالتحرش بإحدى الفتيات بشارع الميرغنى، أثناء تظاهرها أمام قصر الاتحادية، وحاول عدد من المتظاهرين مرتدين الأقنعة إخراج الفتاة من أيدى المتحرشين وقاموا بإدخالها إلى إحدى العقارات الكائنة بشارع الميرغنى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*"رئيس الوزراء": سنطبق القانون بحسم على المخربين*


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

كتب : أ ش أ





صورةارشيفية          ​ أعرب شباب جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنيث المعارضة، اليوم الجمعة، عن رفضهم التام لما وصفوه بالعنف الأمني غير المبرر في مواجهة المظاهرات 
السلمية التي تعبر عما سمته "المطالب المشروعة للشعب المصري وغضبه وتذمره من النظام". 
وأكد شباب جبهة الإنقاذ- في بيان صدر مساء اليوم- أن هذا   العنف  الأمني الذي سيكون مصيره الفشل ليس سوى تأكيد على ما وصفوه بعناد   النظام  وغبائه وارتكابه لجرائم يتحمل وحده مسؤوليتها الجنائية والسياسية. 
وطالب شباب جبهة الإنقاذ في بيانهم بوقف العنف وإراقة   الدماء بشكل  فوري، والإفراج عن المتظاهرين السلميين الذين تم القبض عليهم   بشكل عشوائي  واحتجازهم في أماكن غير قانونية وتعذيبهم، حسبما أفاد  البيان.​


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

*
** 



*


* 



*






* 02/08/2013 - 23:07*


* قام  عدد من متظاهرى  الإسكندرية بإشعال النيران فى نقطة مرور سيدى جابر القريبة  من قسم الشرطة  أثناء حالة الكر والفر المستمرين عليها منذ ساعات مع قوات  الأمن المركزى  التى تبادلهم إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع.*



* وانتقلت الاشتباكات إلى ميدان سيدى جابر أمام محطة السكة الحديدية حيث تضرر   الركاب من تراشق الحجارة الذى أصاب البعض منهم ومنع البعض الآخر من  الوصول  إلى قطاراتهم المحدد لها مواعيد للتحرك.*

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*مجهولون يطعنون مصور شبكة يقين بميدان التحرير

اعتدى مجهولون على الزميل سليمان أبو بكر مصور شبكة يقين مساء اليوم الجمعة، أثناء تغطيته لفعاليات جمعة الكرامة بميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*الأمن يكثف إطلاق قنابل الغاز بالميرغنى والمتظاهرون يردون بالمولوتوف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*ارتفاع حالات الإصابة بالغربية إلى 127 حالة بينهم 44 مجندا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*ضبط 30 شخصا فى اشتباكات سيدى جابر وإصابة 5 من الضباط والجنود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*متظاهرو دمنهور يقطعون خطوط السكك الحديدية

تصاعدت حدة الاحتجاجات التى يقوم بها متظاهرو البحيرة مساء اليوم بعدما قطع عشرات المتظاهرين خطوط السكك الحديدية "القاهرة – الإسكندرية" بدمنهور وقاموا بإشعال إطارات السيارات*


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

*شب  حريق هائل  بعقار بحى الموسكى، وأتت النيران على محتويات مخزن عطور  بالكامل، وتمكنت  قوات الحماية المدينة بالقاهرة من السيطرة على الحريق،  قبل امتداده إلى  باقى الأدوار السكنية فى العقار، مما أصاب السكان  والأهالى بحالة من الفزع  والرعب.

تلقت غرفة النجدة بالقاهرة بلاغا من الأهالى بنشوب حريق فى عقار مخزن عطور   بالطابق الثالث داخل عقار بحى الموسكى، وانتقلت على الفور 10سيارات إطفاء،   بقيادة اللواءين سامى يوسف مدير قوات الحماية المدينة ونائبه جمال فريد،   وتبين نشوب حريق فى مخزن للعطور مساحته 400 متر، حيث أتت النيران على   محتوياته بالكامل، وذلك لوجود مواد تساعد على سرعة الاشتعال.

وتمكنت القوات بمساعدة عدد من الأهالى والباعة الذين هرعوا إلى المخزن فور   اندلاع الحريق إلى الطابق الثالث من إخماد النيران قبل وصولها إلى الأدوار   العليا السكنية بنفس العقار، دون وقوع أية إصابات.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*أعلن اللواء حاتم عثمان مدير أمن الغربية، أن مديرية الأمن بالمحافظة ستفتح تحقيقا فى واقعة إطلاق عناصر الشرطة طلقات الخرطوش على المتظاهرين بمحافظة طنطا*


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

بدأت منصة ميدان التحرير فى إذاعة الأغانى الوطنية بعد انخفاض أعداد المتظاهرين استعدادا لإنهاء فعاليات جمعة الكرامة.

فيما قام عدد من المتظاهرين بنظافة ميدان التحرير، كما عادت المسيرة التى انطلقت إلى ميدان طلعت حرب إلى ميدان التحرير مرة أخرى.


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*تمكنت قوات الحماية المدنية بالشرقية من السيطرة على حريق التهم مصنعا للصباغة بالعاشر من رمضان وقدرت الخسائر بملايين الجنيهات دون وقوع خسائر بشريه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*قطع طريق "الساعة" بدمياط بعد اعتداء بلطجية على متظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*الداخلية: تصدينا لاقتحام قسم طنطا بالخرطوش والطلقات التحذيرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*ألقت قوات الشرطة بالمحلة القبض على الناشط السياسى محمد أنور عضو ائتلاف شباب الثورة أثناء الاشتباكات بين قوات الشرطة والمتظاهرين بمدينة المحلة، بعد قيام المتظاهرين بمحاولة اقتحام مجلس مدينة المحلة وإلقاء الحجارة وقنابل المولوتوف على مجلس مدينة المحلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*اصابة ظابط أمن مركزى فى طنطا بطلقتين فى البطن والكتف *


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

*أكدت قناة «التحرير»  الفضائية أنه هناك حريق نشب بمقر حزب الحرية والعدالة في محافظة الغربية  على إيدي مجهولون. 	 		يشار إلى أنه مازالت هناك حالات كر وفر بين  المتظاهرين وقوات الامن أمام مجلس مدينة المحلة .

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

​ 






                 بيان خطير من ميدان التحرير 


 منصة التحرير تعلن العصيان المدني وغلق المجمع الأحد المقبل 
                                                                                                                                                 8 فبراير 2013 10:31 م                                                                                                                                                                           






  أعلنت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان  التحرير عن الدخول فى عصيان مدني واضراب عام  كخطوة تصعيدية ضد الرئيس  "محمد مرسي" لإجباره على الرحيل. 

وقال أحد الداعين إلى العصيان خلال كلمة له على المنصة  إن العصيان  سيبدأ   الأحد المقبل، وذلك بإغلاق المتظاهرين مجمع التحرير، مضيفًا أن مبارك  رحل   عندما توقفت مؤسسات الدولة عن العمل طوال 15 يومًا، واعتبر أن الإضراب    والعصيان المدني هو الحل لإسقاط نظام مرسي. 

وأكد أن الشباب لن يتنازل عن حقوق الشهداء وسيطالب بمحاكمة الرئيس  والنظام   الحاكم بتهمة قتل "جيكا وكريستي والجندي وعمرو سعد والحسيني أبو  ضيف" في   الأحداث الأخيرة. 
​


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

أصيب الرائد عادل سليم من قوات الأمن  المركزى بكسر مضعف فى  اليد  ونقله للمستشفى، خلال الاشتباكات بين قوات  الأمن والمتظاهرين بمحيط  مبنى  محافظة الشرقية المستمرة منذ عدة ساعات،  حيث تبادلا فيها الطرفان  الرشق  بالطوب والحجارة وإلقاء الغاز المسيل  للدموع.

وقاموا بتحطيم سيارة شرطة تابعة لإدارة النجدة بمديرية أمن الشرقية، وكانت خدمة لتأمين مبنى المحافظة. 

حيث تلقى مدير أمن الشرقية إخطارا يفيد أثناء تواجد الرقيب "رأفت عطية عبد    المنعم " بالسيارة رقم 6942/16 ب شرطة بصحبته العقيد سيد أبو زيد ضمن  خدمة   تأمين مبنى محافظة الشرقية، قام العشرات من مثيرى الشغب برشق  السيارة   بالحجارة، وتحطيم الزجاج الأمامى والجانبى والرفارف، وتحرر  المحضر رقم 2542   جنح قسم ثانى الزقازيق.  

 وأسفرت عن عدد من الإصابات، وتم القبض على متظاهرين 6 حتى الآن، وتم قطع    الطريق المؤدى للمحافظة والمستشفى الجامعى، وتوقيف حركة المرور، وبذلك  يكون   أصيب ضابطان شرطة و7 مجندين خلال الاشتباكات، وبالإضافة 17 متظاهرا. 

كما شب حريق محدود بمتجر البارون بمحيط الاشتباكات نتيجة إلقاء زجاجة حارقة من متظاهرين.


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

رصدت كاميرا فضائية "الحياة" ضابط أمن  مركزي يصوِّب بندقيته   التي تقذف الخرطوش تجاه المتظاهرين بمنطقة القرشي  بمحافظة الغربية، كما   رصدت ضابطا آخر يصوب مسدسه تجاه المتظاهرين، وعددا  من المدنيين يساعدون   الأمن المركزي ويقذفون المتظاهرين بالحجارة.


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

أعلن   الدكتور محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة  إسعاف مصر، عن ارتفاع عدد المصابين فى   القاهرة والمحافظات التى تم نقلها  إلى المستشفيات حتى الآن إلى 126، نافيًا   وقوع أية وفيات. 

وقال إن محافظة القاهرة شهدت ٥ إصابات فى محيط قصر الاتحادية، تم نقل ٣ منهم إلى مسشتفى منشية البكرى، و٢ لعين شمس التخصصى. 

وأعلن تقرير الصحة أسماء مصابى الاتحادية، وهم: مصطفى أحمد إبراهيم (١٧    سنة) ومصاب بجرح قطعى بفروة الرأس، و مجهول الاسم والسن والعنوان ومصاب    بحروق، ومجهول آخر ومصاب باختناق، وأسماء فوزى (٢٨ سنة) وأصيبت باختناق،    ومجهول الاسم ومصاب بكسر بالساق اليسرى. 

وفى محافظة الغربية، وقعت ٨٩ إصابة من بينها ٤١ حالة أمام مركز شرطة  كفر   الزيات وتم نقلها إلى مستشفى كفر الزيات، و٣٤ حالة أمام محافظة طنطا  نقل   منهم ٢٤ إلى مستشفى جامعة طنطا، و ١٠ للمنشاوى، كما تم نقل ١٤ حالة من    ميدان الشوان إلى مستشفى المحلة، وإصابتهم تراوحت بين جرح قطعى بالراس و    كدمة أسفل العين اليسرى وكدمات. 

وفى الإسكندرية، وقعت ٢٠ إصابة من داخل قسم شرطة باب شرق، ونقل منهم ٨  إلى   مستشفى رأس التين، ١٢ حالة من بينها ١١ نقلت لمستشفى الأميرى، وواحد    للحضرة. 

وفى محافظة كفر الشيخ، وقعت ٧ حالات أمام مبنى المحافظة ونقلت إلى مستشفى كفر الشيخ العام. 

وفى محافظة الشرقية، وقعت ٥ إصابات أمام منزل الرئيس محمد مرسى ونقلت إلى مستشفى الزقازيق العام. 

ولم تشهد باقى المحافظات حالات حتي الآن بينما تم رفع درجة الاستعداد القصوى بالإسعاف بها. 

المصدر : بوابة الاهرام


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2013)

هاجم مجهولون، مساء الجمعة، مسيرة مناهضة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، قادتها عدة قوى وحركات سياسية بمحافظة دمياط. 

فوجئ المتظاهرون، خلال خروجهم من شارع «الشرباصي»، للتوجه إلى ديوان  عام   المحافظة، بمجهولين يهاجمون المسيرة، و يعتدون عليهم بـ«السنج والمطاوي    والسيوف»، مما أسفر عن إصابة 7 متظاهرين، بينهم فتاتان، حسب مصادر طبية    مسؤولة. 

ورد المتظاهرون بقطع طريق كورنيش النيل بمدينة دمياط من الجانبين، مما    تسبب في إصابة الحركة المرورية بالشلل التام، بعد تكدس السيارات بطول    الكورنيش، وسط رفض تام من المتظاهرين الاستجابة لبعض القيادات الأمنية،    التي حاولت إقناع المتظاهرين بفتح الطريق. 

وقررت عدة قوى وحركات ثورية الاعتصام أمام مبني ديوان عام المحافظة، وإقامة خيام للاعتصام لحين الاستجابة لمطالبهم .


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*مصدر أمنى: ارتفاع مصابى الشرطة خلال أحداث أمس إلى 102 مصاب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*نقل الضابط المصاب فى أحداث طنطا لمستشفى المعادى فى حالة حرجة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*"الصحة": 211 مصابا حصيلة "جمعة الكرامة" بالقاهرة والمحافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*تجديد حبس 5 من "بلاك بلوك" بتهمة التعدى على مأمور قصر النيل 15 يوما*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*مجموعة "بلاك بلوك" يعلنون اقتحام "الاتحادية" الاثنين القادم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*الحرس الجمهورى يقوم بتعلية بوابة 4 بقصر "الاتحادية" بعد اشتباكات أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*معاينة النيابة: اشتباكات أمس اسفرت عن وقوع تلفيات كبيرة بـ"الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*حجز 10 أشخاص بتهمة محاولة اقتحام المحافظة ومسكن الرئيس بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*الصحة: 216 مصابا وحالة وفاة حصيلة تظاهرات أمس بالقاهرة والمحافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو يؤجل مسيرة شبرا بسبب زيارة البابا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*"مكى": الطب الشرعى أثبت أن وفاة الناشط محمد الجندى نتيجة لحادث سيارة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"مكى": الطب الشرعى أثبت أن وفاة الناشط محمد الجندى نتيجة لحادث سيارة*



*ربنا يرحم خالد سعيد ...... اشرب يا شعب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]x_fpHj9_JZU[/YOUTUBE]

*فى ناس بتلبس جزم﻿ ........ وجزم بتلبس ناس*​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)

*وجهت مجموعة "بلاك بلوك" ،  خلال صفحتها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"  رسالة تهديد للرئيس محمد  مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  صباح اليوم، أعلنت  خلالها عن اعتزامها  اقتحام قصر الاتحادية إذا لم يرحل الرئيس وجماعة  الإخوان عن الحكم.

	وجاء نص الرسالة كالاتي : "بلاك بلوك" ": إلى مرسي وإخوانه.. الرحيل أو   الفوضى، 11 فبراير اقتحام القصر، قضي الأمر، وموعدنا في الاتحادية الساعة   3.30 العصر".

	جدير بالذكر أن"بلاك بلوك" الكتلة السوداء قد أعلنت عن تصعيدها اليوم في   القاهرة عبر مسيرات لمقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم، وغلق مجمع   التحرير لمدة ساعتين من الساعة العاشرة صباحاً وحتى الثانية عشرة ظهراً،   ووقف مترو الأنفاق في الرابعة عصراً دون أن توضح أي محطة سيتم وقف المترو   فيها، معتبرة أن هذه بداية عصيان مدني إجباري على النظام.

	البديل*


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)

*لغربية : حرب شوارع بين الأمن والمتظاهرين واشتعال الموقف في كفر الزيات*


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2013)

*تجددت  الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزيوالمتظاهرين أمام مركز شرطة كفر الزيات،  بعد إلقاء الطوب والحجارة وزجاجات الملوتوف على القسم فى محاولة لاقتحامه  للإفراج عن 11 متهما، تم إلقاء القبض عليهم فى أحداث أمس عقب الانتهاء من  فعاليات مليونية "الكرامة والرحيل".

والقت قوات الأمن القنابل المسيلة للدموع، واستخدمت العربات المصفحة لتفريق  المتظاهرين، الأمر الذى أسفر عن وقوع العشرات من المصابين معظمهم إصابات  بحالات اختناف وكدمات وسحجات وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفي كفر الزيات العام  لإسعافهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*مجهولون يشعلون النار بجراج ممتلئ بالسيارات خلال تظاهرات كفر الزيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*استمرار الاشتباكات أمام مركز شرطة كفر الزيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*إحباط محاولة اقتحام قسم شرطة كفر الزيات بالغربية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2013)

*قطع طريق مستشفى جامعة طنطا للمطالبة بالإفراج عن المقبوض عليهم*


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2013)

قال أحد المواطنين ويدعى أحمد  أنه كان  ينتمي لـ«جماعة  الإخوان المسلين»، ولكنه أنشق عنها لما وجده من  خروقات  ترتكبها الجماعة  باسم الدين، وفجر مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، حيث أكد  أن  محمد الجندي لم  يتوفى في حادث سيارة كما أشيع رسمياً، ولكنه توفى نتيجة   التعذيب الذي تعرض  له في معسكر الأمني المركزي بـ«الجبل الأخضر».

 وأضاف في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج  «آخر النهار» المُذاع على   فضائية «النهار» مع الإعلامي محمود سعد، أنه كان  ضمن شباب الإخوان الذي   تم إرسالهم إلى معسكر الأمن المركزي، لمساعدة الأمن  في القبض على   المتظاهرين، مشدداً أنه ترك الجماعة بسبب هذه الأفعال خاصة  بعد أن توفي   الجندي مسحولاً أمامه بمعسكر الأمن المركزي بـ«الجبل الأخضر».

 وكشف عن أن هذه الأفعال التي  تتم من جانب الإخوان تهدف   إلى إرهاب الشعب، وإخافته من النظام الجديد،  مثلماً كان يحدث أيام نظام   الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك، منوهاً إلى أنه يخشى  التقدم ببلاغ إلى النائب   العام خشية على حياته، مؤكداً أنه يريد الالتقاء  بأحد ممثلي المؤسسة   العسكرية لفضح ممارسات نظام الإخوان الأخيرة.

 ومن جانبه، نجح الإعلامي محمود  سعد، في إقناع المدعو أحمد   بالظهور معه أمام الرأي العام في برنامجه يوم  الأربعاء القادم، مؤكداً  أن  ظهوره في التلفزيون سيكون خير حماية وضمانة له.   


[YOUTUBE]Fg0cAG4Zvxg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2013)

قام العشرات من شباب "البلاك بلوك"  بمحاصرة مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة في شارع الجيش بكفرالزيات حيث أقدم  المتظاهرون   على رشق المقر بالحجارة وقاموا بالتسلق لمقر الحزب بالطابق  الثاني   مستخدمين اعمدة الانارة وقاموا بإنزال لافتة الحزب امام اعين شباب  وقيادات   الحزب الذين؟ امتنعوا عن الاحتكاك بهم خشية اندلاع اشتباكات  دامية بينهم.

وردّد المتظاهرون الذين وصل عددهم إلى ما يزيد على 500 شخص من الاهالي  هتافات حادة ومناهضة للنظام منها "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"لا إخوان ولا  سلفين إحنا شباب 25".

وعلي الفور تقدم قيادات الحرية والعدالة   ببلاغ رسمي لقسم كفر الزيات يتهم  فيه مجموعات من البلطجية وخارجين على   القانون بمحاولة اقتحام مقر الحزب  وعلي الفور انتقل المقدم محمد دراز رئيس   المباحث وعدد من تشكيلات وفصائل  الامن المركزي لتأمين وتطويق كافة الشوارع المؤدية لمقر الحزب واطلقت  الشرطة القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين.


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يغلقون باب المجمع وتجمهر مئات المواطنين أمام المبنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*نيابة الزقازيق تستكمل التحقيقات مع 10 متهمين باقتحام مسكن الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة تقرر حبس مثيرى الشغب فى جمعة الكرامة بكفر الزيات 15 يوما*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*النائب العام يحقق مع إلاعلامية دينا عبد الفتاح فى بلاغ يتهمها بالترويج للبلاك بلوك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*صحفيون يتظاهرون أمام النائب العام لدعم دينا عبد الفتاح وحرية الإعلام

ينظم عدد من الصحفيين وأعضاء لجنة الدفاع عن حرية الصحافة والإعلام، وقفة تضامنية مع دينا عبد الفتاح، مقدمة البرامج بقناة "التحرير" الفضائية، أمام مكتب النائب العام، ظهر اليوم، الأحد، بالتزامن مع التحقيقات التى يجريها المكتب الفنى فى اتهامها بالترويج لمنظمة "البلاك بلوك" لاستضافتها بعض عناصرها ببرنامجها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*أبو العز الحريرى: مشروع الإخوان معادى للدين والوطن وأؤيد العصيان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*"حزب 6 إبريل" يشارك غدا بمسيرتين للاتحادية لإسقاط الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*دينا عبد الفتاح تصل مكتب النائب العام للتحقيق ببلاغ دعم البلاك بلوك والدفاع  يطالب بقاض للتحقيق فى البلاغات  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*مشادات بين معتصمى التحرير والمواطنين بعد إغلاقهم مجمع التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*عضو بلاك بلوك يشهر سلاح خرطوش لمنع تصوير معتصمى مجمع التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*الحرس الجمهورى ينسحب من محيط "الاتحادية" بعد تعلية سور القصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*النيابة العامة:أسباب وفاة"الجندى"لم تنكشف بعد والواقعة قيد التحقيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*ألتراس المحلة يقتحم مجمع المحاكم للإفراج عن المعتدين على مجلس المدينة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*"ألتراس ثورجى" يهدد "مرسى" باقتحام "الاتحادية" غدا*


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2013)

*
دعا أعضاء مجموعة "ألتراس  ثورجى" إلى تنظيم مسيرات حاشدة مساء غد الاثنين الموافق 11 فبراير فى ذكرى  رحيل الرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك، من شارع محمد محمود بوسط البلد إلى قصر  الاتحادية للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس مرسى، باعتبارها فرصتهم الأخيرة فى  الإطاحة بنظام الإخوان.

وقال أعضاء المجموعة فى بيان لهم على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" إن  التجمع سيكون ابتداء من 10 صباحا حتى 1 ظهرا، ثم التوجه بعد ذلك إلى محيط  قصر الاتحادية، للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس محمد مرسى، لما ارتكبه من جرائم فى  حق الثوار، على حد وصفهم من "قتل، وسحل، واعتقالات، وتعذيب، وانفراد  بالحكم".

كما أكد بيان المجموعة أن غدا لن يكون يوما عاديا ولكنهم سيتركون مهلة  للرئيس مرسى حتى الـ9 مساء، مهددين باقتحام قصر الاتحادية وإعلانهم نجاح  الثورة ورحيل "مرسي" واسترجاع حق الشهداء.

وأضاف بيان المجموعة "ليس لأننا مخربون أو ننقلب على الشرعية كما يدعون  ولكن كم من شاب قتل واعتقل وقاموا بتعذيبه ولم ينتبه له ,حد ولم يأت أحد  بحق شهيد واحد، بل قتل شهداء جدد فى عصره لذلك نحن قادمون".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*الإخوان: مسيرات إسقاط الرئيس أفكار مستهلكة و"حرث فى البحر"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*مصابو الثورة يتظاهرون أمام "القضاء العالى" احتجاجا على غلق مجلسهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*حبس 22 متهماً فى أحداث طنطا 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2013)

*معتصمو التحرير يزيلون الأسلاك الشائكة من أمام المجمع*


----------

